# Suspension seatposts- are they worth a punt?



## carvelos (25 Oct 2020)

Hi anyone had any experience with these and if so are there any good makes? I ride a rigid '90's Raleigh MTB to work and the rough terrain has shaken my prostate, one kidney, half a liver and both eyeballs loose over the past year and what with protecting the NHS and all, I am running low on organs and glands.
cheers
Carlos


----------



## Deafie (25 Oct 2020)

Thudbuster. Fanfeckintastic!!!!


----------



## Milzy (25 Oct 2020)

Deafie said:


> Thudbuster. Fanfeckintastic!!!!


Looks horrible though & so thick.


----------



## Deafie (25 Oct 2020)

Does it really look that bad? At 40mph on single track you wouldn't care what it looks like either coz you'd be so very comfortable


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Oct 2020)

What about an old-fashioned sprung 3-speed saddle? I find my old Raleigh roadster surprisingly comfortable when riding over rough gravel tracks, considering it's only on 1 3/8" tyres rather than the 2" wide ones on my MTB's. Both are running 26" wheels, so the saddle must be having a positive effect.


----------



## carvelos (26 Oct 2020)

Good idea. I shall pop one on and try

(sorry I cannot read your post without thinking that a 3-speed saddle combined with my 8 speed cassette will give me 24 gears again )


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Oct 2020)

What pressure do you run your tyres at? I would look at that long before any energy sapping seatpost.


----------



## Sharky (26 Oct 2020)

For the amount of damage to your body, that you describe, I don't think there will be a single magic bullitt solution. The weight of the body is taken by the three contact points - arms&hands; feet&legs ; and your seat. When hitting rough ground, I always transfer more of the weight to the legs and lift myself off the saddle. On a regular commute, you get to know every bump and dip and adjust riding positions accordingly.

So it's always worth experimenting and a suspension post might help, but also reassess how you are taking the bumps and vary the weight taken by the three contact points.

Good luck


----------



## Andy_R (26 Oct 2020)

Surely having your prostate shaken is a good thing....


----------



## carvelos (26 Oct 2020)

Andy_R said:


> Surely having your prostate shaken is a good thing....


I thought it was until it fell out the other day, it was a right sod to get it back seated correctly. I had to ask for help in a bike shop and they weren't keen


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2020)

I have an old USE Shokpost on my hardtail MTB.



Sharky said:


> For the amount of damage to your body, that you describe, I don't think there will be a single magic bullitt solution. The weight of the body is taken by the three contact points - arms&hands; feet&legs ; and your seat. When hitting rough ground, I always transfer more of the weight to the legs and lift myself off the saddle. On a regular commute, you get to know every bump and dip and adjust riding positions accordingly.
> 
> So it's always worth experimenting and a suspension post might help, but also reassess how you are taking the bumps and vary the weight taken by the three contact points.


What you are saying is correct and it is what I do, but I got caught out a couple of times on very rough technical descents and took almighty jolts up my spine. After that I put the Shokpost on and it certainly takes the sting out of the worst hits.



Milkfloat said:


> What pressure do you run your tyres at? I would look at that long before any energy sapping seatpost.


Running lower tyre pressures can only help so far offroad on real rough stuff. If you drop the pressure too much then snakebites await! My Shokpost is pretty stiff so I don't bob up and down when climbing, but do get a smidge more comfort.


----------



## Sharky (26 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> very rough technical descents


I can see how it would help under these conditions, but not sure if there are many mountain descents on the IOW.


----------



## Milzy (26 Oct 2020)

Just buy a good carbon seat post or get a brooks saddle. Maybe both.


----------



## carvelos (27 Oct 2020)

Sharky said:


> I can see how it would help under these conditions, but not sure if there are many mountain descents on the IOW.


still looking...............


----------



## keithmac (27 Oct 2020)

I use a Suntour SPX 12 on my commuter, takes the sting out of potholes etc.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Oct 2020)

I had one that came on a nice dale (fast city bike) of mine - eventually it bust and I just went to a solid one. Can't say I missed it any more than the short travel front suspension. I like to keep things simple these days.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Oct 2020)

keithmac said:


> I use a Suntour SPX 12 on my commuter, takes the sting out of potholes etc.
> 
> View attachment 554772


Another vote for the Suntour, I have one on both my MTB's they just take the sting out of the spine cracking jolts, I have also tried a Ultimate USE Vybe Alloy Suspension Seatpost but I didn't like it as much as the Suntour, if your after a 27.2mm one I have the USE available.


----------



## carvelos (27 Oct 2020)

keithmac said:


> I use a Suntour SPX 12 on my commuter, takes the sting out of potholes etc.
> 
> View attachment 554772


that looks more affordable, how much sticks out on the bike frame if it was inserted all the way down?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2020)

carvelos said:


> that looks more affordable, how much sticks out on the bike frame if it was inserted all the way down?


If you'd have to put it all the way down, then your bike is probably too small for you?

This is how much seatpost I need showing on my bike...


----------



## carvelos (27 Oct 2020)

ColinJ said:


> If you'd have to put it all the way down, then your bike is probably too small for you?
> 
> This is how much seatpost I need showing on my bike...
> 
> View attachment 554858


Good thought but the issue is the suspension mech takes up some space that needs to be about the same as what is protruding from my frame with my rigid setapost already otherwise it will be too tall for me. I am 6'3" and the frame is 23" and fits me really well


----------



## keithmac (27 Oct 2020)

carvelos said:


> that looks more affordable, how much sticks out on the bike frame if it was inserted all the way down?



11cm between the seat rail and the shoulder on the seat post.

Pictures a bit crap..


----------



## carvelos (27 Oct 2020)

keithmac said:


> 11cm between the seat rail and the shoulder on the seat post.
> 
> Pictures a bit crap..
> 
> View attachment 554916


Thank you so much, for your pic which is not crap at all, I will meaure my post when I can see it tomorrow
carlos


----------



## LJR69 (18 Nov 2020)

Can't you just stick a Beano comic down your pants like the good ol' days


----------



## oldworld (18 Nov 2020)

I had one, just a simple spring really. In the end it pretty well fell apart from wear. 
I replaced it with a solid one and only then realised I'd been bouncing up and down like a Pogo stick.
I'm sure an expensive one would be much better.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Nov 2020)

oldworld said:


> I had one, just a simple spring really. In the end it pretty well fell apart from wear.
> I replaced it with a solid one and only then realised I'd been bouncing up and down like a Pogo stick.
> I'm sure an expensive one would be much better.


mine, that came on an expensive bike, gave up the ghost in the end.
Have never missed it.
Waste of time for most purposes I think.
suspension shoes anyone?


----------



## my_key (5 Apr 2021)

too heavy imo


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2021)

Learning to position yourself correctly and to read the terrain is far more effective than a squidge post, and doesn't cause compromise when riding on other surfaces.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Apr 2021)

Milzy said:


> Just buy a good carbon seat post or get a brooks saddle. Maybe both.


Brooks saddle on an MTB? Only if you want castrating.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (5 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> Learning to position yourself correctly and to read the terrain is far more effective than a squidge post, and doesn't cause compromise when riding on other surfaces.



Arse off the saddle, weight on the pedals at 3 o'clock and 9 o'clock works for me fine when I want to go over bumps, tree roots, badly filled in roadworks trenches, low kerbs etc. Allow the bike to move around when it wants to and you don't need suspension.


----------



## Drago (5 Apr 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Arse off the saddle, weight on the pedals at 3 o'clock and 9 o'clock works for me fine when I want to go over bumps, tree roots, badly filled in roadworks trenches, low kerbs etc. Allow the bike to move around when it wants to and you don't need suspension.


Indeed, and if people can't read the surface ahead then they're only a heartbest away from being an organ donor anyway.


----------



## keithmac (5 Apr 2021)

Mine's been a good investment, each to their own.


----------

